# Vortrag über Informatiker



## Lieger (17. Nov 2012)

Hi zusammen,

Ich gehe momentan in die 8. Klasse und wir haben aktuell Berufswahlvorbereitung. Deswegen müssen/dürfen wir einen Vortrag machen über einen Beruf unserer Wahl. Da ich mich für Computer & Technik interessiere habe ich natürlich Informatiker gewählt .

Da in diesem Forum sicher einige Informatiker unterwegs sind, möchte ich hier einige Fragen stellen, damit ich noch Ideen und Meinungen von Experten einfliessen kann.

Hier meine Fragen:

1. Ich habe vor meinen Vortrag in Kapitel zu unterteilen (welch Wunder), habt ihr Ideen welche Kapitel ich noch machen könnte, bzw. über was ich noch erzählen sollte?

Bisherige Kapitel:
-Ausbildung
-Berufsalltag/Tätigkeiten
-Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten
-Entlohnung und Stellenangebot

2. Ich finde komischerweise kein gutes Bild im Internet, dass alle Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten wirklich gut und übersichtlich darstellt. Falls ihr eines auf Lager hättet, oder per zufall eins findet wäre das sehr nützlich.



3. Kennt ihr gute Webseiten die wirklich UMFASSEND über den Beruf des Informatikers berichten? Der Eintrag bei Wikipedia ist nämlich alles andere als gigantisch....


So, das wäre vorerst alles. Es wäre sehr nett, wenn sich jemand kurz Zeit nehmen würde, und meine Fragen beantwortet.

Gruss
Lieger


----------



## Marcinek (17. Nov 2012)

Als ich angefangen habe dieses Posting zu lesen, dachte ich mir: Hey top: Statt wikipedia zu nutzen hollt man sich Informationen aus erster Hand ;D

Dann natürlich die Frage nach einer "Lösung" zu stellen, hat das ganze wieder kaputt gemacht.

Frag doch hier nach den Erfahrungen der Informatiker und nicht nach Quellen, denn diese zu finden ist deine Aufgabe. :rtfm:


----------



## Bernd Hohmann (17. Nov 2012)

Lieger hat gesagt.:


> 1. Ich habe vor meinen Vortrag in Kapitel zu unterteilen (welch Wunder), habt ihr Ideen welche Kapitel ich noch machen könnte, bzw. über was ich noch erzählen sollte?



Schau mal bei ZEIT ONLINE unter "Beruf der Woche" nach, die Artikel haben alle in etwa die gleiche Struktur. Vielleicht findest Du da noch eine Idee für ein Kapitel oder eine andere Struktur. Aber bislang ist das doch schon brauchbar.



Lieger hat gesagt.:


> 2. Ich finde komischerweise kein gutes Bild im Internet, dass alle Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten wirklich gut und übersichtlich darstellt.



Dazu müsste man erstmal Deine Frage 3 Beantworten: "DEN" Informatiker gibt es nicht. Ich hab damals vor gut 25 Jahren eine Vollzeitweiterbildung zum "Organisationsprogrammierer mit BWL" gemacht, dann gab es die "Dipl. Informatiker" und jetzt irgendwelche Batscheler-Studiengänge ("Master of Disaster" uä). Teilweise haben die Hochschulen Mathematikstudiengänge mit Informatik angeboten, ich hatte mal "Nachrichtentechnik/Informatik" studiert und letztendlich gibt es auch den "Staatlich geprüften Informatiker". Darüberhinaus gibt es eine Menge Berufsausbildungen, die irgendwas mit Informatik zu tun haben und man kann bestimmt auch seinen Doktor in irgendeinem Informatikfach machen. Die Spanne reicht also vom Gesellen bis zum Diplom/Doktor.

Daher gibt es auch keine konkreten Weiterbildungen.

Du kannst als Geselle natürlich irgendeinen Meister und/oder Techniker in irgendeinem Teilgebiet der Informationstechnologie machen und/oder ein weiterführendes Studium aufnehmen.

Oder halt wie in jedem anderen Beruf auch Zusatzqualifikationen erwerben (zb. an Seminaren über Kundenbetreuung teilnehmen), in der IT sind diese Qualifizierungen aber überwiegend sogenannte "Zertifizierungen". Also Bulemie-Wissen für einen Ankreuzest damit Du eine Urkunde "Herr Lieger ist jetzt Microsoft Certified Mouse Engineer" bekommst für die Du unter Umständen mehrere tausend Euro an vorgeschriebenen Schulungen bezahlen musstest. Für so ziemlich jedes Stück Software oder Hardware in der IT gibt es Zertifizierungen, viele davon bekommt man aber auch kostenlos, wenn man ein Seminar des Herstellers besucht (ich hab ca. 300 Zertifizierungen, alle umsonst).



Lieger hat gesagt.:


> 3. Kennt ihr gute Webseiten die wirklich UMFASSEND über den Beruf des Informatikers berichten?



Wie oben geschildert: Umfassend geht nicht und das Umfeld ändert sich fast stündlich (mittlerweile haben ja schon Glühbirnen irgendeine WLAN- oder Bluetooth-Schnittstelle, also werden die Hausmeister alsbald auch noch in Informatik ausgebildet werden müssen).

Das Arbeitsumfeld reicht vom Würstchenverkäufer bis zum Oberinformatiker bei der NASA - Du wirst Dich auf Beispiele beschränken müssen oder einfach sagen "überall".

Bernd


----------



## Lieger (17. Nov 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten,






Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Als ich angefangen habe dieses Posting zu lesen, dachte ich mir: Hey top: Statt wikipedia zu nutzen hollt man sich Informationen aus erster Hand ;D
> 
> Dann natürlich die Frage nach einer "Lösung" zu stellen, hat das ganze wieder kaputt gemacht.
> 
> Frag doch hier nach den Erfahrungen der Informatiker und nicht nach Quellen, denn diese zu finden ist deine Aufgabe. :rtfm:




Stimmt, mit den Quellen hast du wirklich Recht, aber ich bin eben Schweizer und da gibt es nicht allzu viele Infos. Ausserdem wird meistens der "allgemeine" Informatiker beschrieben, nie wirklich was tiefgründiges. 

Das mit den Erfahrungen finde ich eine gute Idee, also:

Was sind für euch die Sonnen - und Schattenseiten dieses Berufes?
Seid ihr immer noch zufrieden, dass ihr diesen Beruf erlernt habt?

Gruss
Lieger


----------



## Fab1 (17. Nov 2012)

> Die Sonnenseiten des Berufs


Ganz klar, man ist nicht so viel draußen. :joke:

Ich nehme mal an, die meisten aktiven User hier lieben es zu programmieren, also wird etwas gemacht, dass auch immer Spaß macht. Das ist natürlich eine Sonnenseite. Aber ich bin mir sicher es gibt genau so viele Programmierer, die mittlerweile kein Bock mehr aufs programmieren haben, aber halt keine alternative haben oder wollen. Nur die werden sich sicherlich nicht auch noch in ihrer Freizeit mit dem rumschlagen, was denen in der Arbeit schon keinen Spaß macht.
IMHO ist das gute an der Informatik bzw. in der meisten Bereichen, dass die meisten Aufgaben sehr individuell sind dadurch wird man immer wieder gefordert eine Lösung auszudenken.



> Schattenseiten


Naja ich denke der Beruf des Informatikers allgemein wird von vielen in der Gesellschaft noch immer nicht so richtig akzeptiert. Vor allem von den älteren Menschen wird die Person des Informatikers noch oft als unkommunikatives soziales Frack dargestellt. Wobei dies sicherlich nicht "immer" der Fall ist. Allerdings bessert sich die Situation im Vergleich zu 10 Jahren relativ zügig wie ich finde. 
Ich darf mir dann immer solche Wörter wie "Computer Mensch" oder ähnliches anhören lassen. *stolz bin



> Seid ihr immer noch zufrieden, dass ihr diesen Beruf erlernt habt?


Kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, hab in genau 10 Tagen meine Abschlussprüfung, dann kann ich mitreden. =)


----------



## pappawinni (18. Nov 2012)

Ich bin ja kein Informatiker... vielleicht doch irgendwie...aber egal.
Es ist ja im Grunde nicht so schwer da etwas zu finden.

z.B.
BERUFENET, Berufsinformationen einfach finden - Suche

da suchst du mal nach Informatiker... und findest ne ziemlich lange Liste.
Aus der Liste geht dann schon mal hervor welche Vorbildung erforderlich ist, bzw. wie aufwändig das ist...
und welche groben Richtungen es so gibt...
Dann klickst dich da mal durch und findest hinter jedem Punkt ein PDF das mehr verrät.

...vollständig ist das sicherlich nicht, aber das sollte doch wohl mal genügen.


----------



## Lieger (20. Nov 2012)

Ich habe die Powerpointpräsentation und den Text nun fertiggestellt. Ich kann die Powerpointpräsentation leider nicht hochladen, da dies ja von der Seite aus net funktioniert. Den Text lade ich als Anhang hoch. Ich erwarte eigentlich nicht von euch, dass ihr das jetzt genaustens durchlest und alles im Internet kontrollieren geht, aber vielleicht ist ja jemandem langeweilig oder hat gerade Lust mir zu helfen (Will ich einfach mal erwähnt haben) Dann wäre es schön wenn ihr das mal lesen könntet und mir eine PN schreibt, wenn ich was total falsches aufgeschrieben habe.

Als ich vorher noch am Text sass, ist mir noch eingefallen, dass einige Schüler vor mir ein Interview mit einer Person, die den von ihnen gewählten Beruf ausüben, in den Vortrag eingebaut haben. Da ich das eigentlich ganz interessant finde, wollte ich hier mal fragen ob jemand dazu bereit wäre?
Falls ja, würde ich dem einen kleinen Fragebogen schicken, den derjenige ausfüllen und zurückschicken könnte.

Optimal wäre es, wenn die Person die Ausbildung schon seit einer Weile abgeschlossen hat, und aus der Schweiz kommt, da das Deutsche System einige Unterschiede zum schweizerischen aufweist.

Gruss
Lieger


----------



## Marco13 (20. Nov 2012)

Hab's mal gelesen (zwischendrin - speziell bei den Schweiz-spezifischen Sachen - nur überflogen), da ist mir nichts dramatisch falsches aufgefallen.


----------



## Bernd Hohmann (20. Nov 2012)

Lieger hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe die Powerpointpräsentation und den Text nun fertiggestellt.



*Geschichte der Informatik:*

Ich würde das eher als Zeitstrahl machen und mehr darauf eingehen, dass Informatik mit den Einzelleistungen einiger Genies (Schickardt etc..) begann und mittlerweile Volkssport geworden ist. 

Also eine kleine Zeitskala über paar Seiten und vielleicht dazu noch vom Zeitraum her passende Zitate über Computer (zb. Ken Olsen 1977 ""Es gibt keinen Grund, warum irgendjemand einen Computer in seinem Haus bräuchte.").

Die Rechenmaschinen würde ich daher am Anfang kürzen (Schickardt, Pascal, Leibnitz weg, der Abschnitt über Babbage lohnt einen kleinen witzigen Exkurs in seine Analytical Machine mit Dampfantrieb).

Nach Zuse fehlt Alan Turing und seine "Turing Bombe" sowie der ENIAC als erster vollelektronischer Rechner. Wer nicht fehlen darf ist "Grace Hopper, der Mark II und der Bug" Dann würde ich auf die Großrechner der 60er und 70er Jahre verweisen und mit dem VC20, C64, Amiga und IBM-PC abschliessen.

Man darf bei der Betrachtung nie vergessen, dass "früher" Informatik eine Unterwissenschaft der Mathematik war und entsprechend haben sozusagen Mathematiker die Programme entworfen und Programmierer das umgesetzt. Dass heute noch ein klassischer Informatiker irgendwelche Vorgaben für ein Programm macht ist relativ selten.

*Ausbildung*

Den Satz "Gute Noten in Mathematik und Englisch" hören Lehrer bestimmt gerne, aber für die meissten Bereiche beim Programmieren langen die Grundrechenarten und der Dreisatz. Wesentlich wichtiger ist ein gutes Abstraktionsvermögen

Ansonsten passt es.



Lieger hat gesagt.:


> Optimal wäre es, wenn die Person die Ausbildung schon seit einer Weile abgeschlossen hat, und aus der Schweiz kommt, da das Deutsche System einige Unterschiede zum schweizerischen aufweist



Ich hab mal einen Kollegen aus CH gefragt ob er helfen kann.

Bernd


----------



## Lieger (20. Nov 2012)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Hab's mal gelesen (zwischendrin - speziell bei den Schweiz-spezifischen Sachen - nur überflogen), da ist mir nichts dramatisch falsches aufgefallen.



Ah, schön.
Vielen Dank für deine Mühen!

Gruss
Lieger


----------



## Lieger (20. Nov 2012)

Bernd Hohmann hat gesagt.:


> *Geschichte der Informatik:*
> 
> Ich würde das eher als Zeitstrahl machen und mehr darauf eingehen, dass Informatik mit den Einzelleistungen einiger Genies (Schickardt etc..) begann und mittlerweile Volkssport geworden ist.
> 
> ...




Danke, das ist ja mal viel  
Das mit Schickardt, Pascal und Leibniz möchte ich ehlichgesagt nicht vollkommen weglassen, da es meiner Meinung nach auch gut ist die ersten Vorläufer des Computers anzuschauen, die vom optischen her fast nix mit den heutigen zu tun haben . Aber da du offensichtlich 1000 - mal mehr Ahnung als ich hast, werde ich deinen Rat befolgen und dieses Kapitel kürzen und wahscheinlich nur noch einen von den Drei übriglassen.

Bei den Computern werde ich wahrscheinlich auch 2- 3 einbauen. Dass ich über alle berichten ist eigentlich fast nicht möglich, da der Vortrag nicht zu lang werden sollte. (Max. 20 Minuten)
Welche dieser Computer findest du die innovativsten und grundlegendsten für die heutige Informatik? 
Diese würde ich dann noch der Klasse vorstellen. 

Vielen Dank nochmal,

Gruss Lieger


----------



## schlingel (21. Nov 2012)

Schmeiß die Füllwörter raus (so gut wie, natürlich, etc.) - das hat keinen Mehrwert für den Text. 

Weiterbildung ist ja auch nicht ganz korrekt. Es gibt viele Leute die gehen zu erst auf ein Gymnasium und studieren dann später erst Informatik und wählen diesen Weg von Anfang an.


----------



## faetzminator (21. Nov 2012)

Lieger hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt, mit den Quellen hast du wirklich Recht, aber ich bin eben Schweizer und da gibt es nicht allzu viele Infos. Ausserdem wird meistens der "allgemeine" Informatiker beschrieben, nie wirklich was tiefgründiges.[...]



Meines Wissens gibts 3 Ausbildungsschwerpunkte (einer Lehre), nämlich den Support, die Systemtechnik und die Applikationsentwicklung. Diese sollten gemäss dem Modulbauplan von i-ch aufgebaut sein. Siehe auch ICT-Berufsbildung: ICT-Lehre > Informatiker/-in EFZ.
Ansonsten gibts natürlich noch den Bachelor und Master, aber das unterscheidet sich natürlich auch von Uni zu Uni bzw. FH zu FH.
Sonst kann ich den anderen nur Recht geben. Gibt viele Diplome, viele davon nichtssagend. Einige (nicht mehr ganz junge) Arbeitnehmer sind da einfach reingewachsen, haben keine "offiziellen" Ausbildungen. Andere haben sich firmenintern umschulen oder weiterbilden lassen. Etc. etc.
In der Softwareentwicklung gibts natürlich 1000 verschiedene Jobs, da kommts drauf an was du noch als Informatiker betitelst. Von den Architekten über die Devs zu den Business Analysten, Projektleiter, Test Manager, ... gibts eigentlich alles, was man sich vorstellen kann.

Zur Vergütung: Gibt hier IMHO zwar keine schönen Grafiken über Einkommen o.ä., aber ist sicherlich interessant mit Testwerten Durchschnittssaläre einzusehen. Gerade auch wenn man sich eine neue Stelle suchen will, und sich dafür für die in der Umgebung durchschnittliche Vergütung anschauen will. Salarium ? Welcher Lohn für welches Profil?


----------



## schlingel (21. Nov 2012)

> Zur Vergütung: Gibt hier IMHO zwar keine schönen Grafiken über Einkommen o.ä.


Doch, in einem der letzten 10 c't Heften (sorry, genauer kann ich's nicht eingrenzen) war da eine schöne Übersicht drinnen.


----------



## faetzminator (21. Nov 2012)

schlingel, habs auf die Website (Slarium) bezogen, mit welchem man nach Branche, Ort etc. zumindest als Schweizer einen guten Anhaltspunkt hat


----------



## hüteüberhüte (21. Nov 2012)

@Lieger: Du hältst einen Vortrag über Informatik ohne inhaltliche Aspekte? Das ist doch langweilig, dann bleiben nur die Wege und Berufsfelder übrig (Formalien).


----------



## Lieger (21. Nov 2012)

Soo, ich hab nun mal den Vortragstext ein bisschen erweitert. (Um die allgemeine Informatik- Entwicklung)

Ich lad den Text mal als Anhang hoch. 
Falls was total falsches drin ist ---> PN an mich.


Gruss
Lieger


----------



## Bernd Hohmann (21. Nov 2012)

Lieger hat gesagt.:


> Bei den Computern werde ich wahrscheinlich auch 2- 3 einbauen. Dass ich über alle berichten ist eigentlich fast nicht möglich, da der Vortrag nicht zu lang werden sollte. (Max. 20 Minuten)
> Welche dieser Computer findest du die innovativsten und grundlegendsten für die heutige Informatik?



ENIAC als erster vollelektronischer Rechner und der C64 als erster Homecomputer. Ich denke mal dass sehr viele hier mit dem C64 angefangen haben zu programmieren.

Bernd


----------



## Gast2 (21. Nov 2012)

Also für nen 8. Klässler schon ziemlich gut! Wie lange soll der Vortrag denn eigentlich dauern? Das was du hier hast ist locker genug für 20-30 Minuten. Du solltest unbedingt den Vortrag selber mehrfach üben, denn falls ihr nur 5 Minuten referieren sollt gibts Punktabzug für Ausschweifende Referate etc.


----------



## Lieger (21. Nov 2012)

Vielen Dank an dich Bernd, dann werde ich die 2 noch einbauen 
Ehm, ich habe jetzt eigentlich schon jemanden für das Interview gefunden, aber trotzdem danke für deine Mühen!


@kappesf
Die Vortragszeit sollte 10 - 20 Minuten sein. Wie immer hab ich natürlich wieder zuviel Text :joke:

Ich laber den jetzt mal runter und stopp die ZEit 

Gruss
Lieger


----------



## Marcinek (21. Nov 2012)

Hi,

ich finde den Vortrag für 8. Klasse nicht schlecht.

Um das wirklch perfekt zu machen müsste man auch noch die Quellen überall angeben.

Ich hoffe du wirst nicht vorne stehen und einen Text vorlesen oder ihn auswendig vortragen ;D

Persönlich würde ich mir kurze Stichworte machen.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Lieger (21. Nov 2012)

Naja, ich glaube es ist schon möglich den Text sogut zu können, dass man nicht 15 Minuten lang mit dem Blick auf dem Notizzettel klebt  

Ich hab jetzt noch 15 Tage Zeit, ich glaube das ist möglich.

Gruss
Lieger


----------



## hüteüberhüte (21. Nov 2012)

Zur Geschichte sind eigentlich nur zwei Computer interessant, der von Zuse und der von dem Amerikaner. Das waren die ersten programmierbaren Rechner. Außerdem das theoretische Modell von Turing. Ansonsten könntest du auch mit dem Abakus anfangen, was aber nicht mehr viel mit Informatik heute zu tun hat. Najaaa, inhaltlich ist das aber immer noch nichts. Denn du weißt ja, Computer haben so viel mit Informatik zu tun, wie... Aber ich will dich ja in deiner Euphorie auch nicht bremsen. (Das macht dann schon schlechte Note.)


----------



## Lieger (21. Nov 2012)

@hüteüberhüte
Das mit dem Abakus hab ich absichtlich rausgelassen, weil ich finde, dass dies eigentlich niemanden in meiner Klasse wirklich interessiert 
Und du musst mich in keiner Euphorie bremsen, ich bin bestens über das Berufsbild Informatiker informiert und bin mir auch bewusst, dass es aus viel mehr als Computern besteht. Und ich sage dies nicht einfach so, weil ich das gefühl habe mit einem Vortrag der Professor auf diesem Gebiet zu sein, nein, ich befasse mich wirklich schon lange damit.

@Bernd Hohmann
Ich habe nun nach deinem Ratschlag Schickardt, Pascal und Leibniz gekürzt, nur noch 4 Zeilen Text, dafür aber den C64 und den ENIAC eingebaut. Text ist im Anhang.

Gruss
Lieger


----------

